# Temp and Fan Rpm seems weird. Help !



## papashango_cs (May 29, 2011)

Hii .
m using this config
amd phenom x4 945
ddr3 4 gb ( 2 x 2 )
W.D 500 gb
MSi hd6850 1gb
Under stress, (hardcore gaming)
The fan speed of the mobo, (6200 RPM)  is this normal ? because i can feel/hear alot of Noise !  

Idle  RPM is btwn 2500 to 4000..

although the temp while gaming seem to be normal. 
i have everything stock! stock coolers, No overclocking,
Temp under stress
Gfx - 72
Mobo 62
Process- 55

is everything fine.. i am always a bit extra concerned with these things..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

Fan speeds are high.
But processor speed is normal.

I'd say aslong as you dont have overheating, you may choose to ignore this.


----------



## papashango_cs (May 30, 2011)

Is there no option to fix this.?  And which fan is this..  the one on top of the processor.?  The stock fan..?


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2011)

try lowering processor voltage to 1.3v through bios. uninstall any gigabyte powersave softwares if installed. turn smartfan on in bios if the option is avl.

but phenom X4 fan give problems. noisy.


----------



## papashango_cs (Jun 1, 2011)

should i clean my cabinet and the CPU fan. i think my RPM was never this high.. 
SHould i use SPeedfan or everest to control the speed. Or the bios to reduce the fan speed. OR ! as sam suggested, i should lower the processor voltage.. 
please help ! 
i am not playing high end games till the time i find a solution for this


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Do a very good cleaning of interior of cabinet. Use soft-dry cotton cloth and clean everything inside especially proccy,fan.


----------



## papashango_cs (Jun 2, 2011)

i did , but wasnt really helped by it, the fan rpm at idle is same.
During the winters, Fan rpm was high , but not this high ! thats ofcourse due to room temp, this means that my stock fan has been running at higher speed since the begenning (i got my pc in early jan )
i tried to go to bios to reduce fan speed % , but i could find that option anywhere.
Should i go for an alternative cooler ? water cooled.. ? or continue using the stock !?
-thanks !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Take the cpu to local shop and ask them to apply Thermal paste on the processor


----------



## papashango_cs (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok Ok ! 
but how does it help ?
how much does this cost.. ?  
And HOW Long will it work.. ?
is it future proof..?  and does an after market cpu cooler come with the heat sink ? or is it just a better Fan ?

i decreased the CPu voltage to 1.30 v, it did help me reduce my RPM from 6400 ! to 5700 , 
it feels normal now.
but will this* decrease in voltage result in fps drop in games. ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2011)

After Market CPU cooler comes with Thermal Paste and Heatsink+Fan+Mounting Equipments. We will get detailed instruction manual with these coolers and there;'s plenty of videos on youtube as well.

A cooler like CM Hyper TX3 will cost 1.25k and Hyper 212+ 1.8k.

If the cpu speed is intact then decrease in voltage won't result drop in game fps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I also reccomend you to reduce voltage. That should help to bring the heat down a little.


----------



## papashango_cs (Jun 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> After Market CPU cooler comes with Thermal Paste and Heatsink+Fan+Mounting Equipments. We will get detailed instruction manual with these coolers and there;'s plenty of videos on youtube as well.
> 
> A cooler like CM Hyper TX3 will cost 1.25k and Hyper 212+ 1.8k.
> 
> If the cpu speed is intact then decrease in voltage won't result drop in game fps.



How do i check wether the CPU speed is intact !?
although, decreasing the CPU voltage has lowerd the RPM by 500 ! 
That Much noise is bearable while gaming! 



thetechfreak said:


> Yes, I also reccomend you to reduce voltage. That should help to bring the heat down a little.



1st i changed the CPU VOLTAGE control to manual ! 
then decreased the Voltage to 1.3 as suggested by sam !
and smart fan is turned on in Bios .
I never had issues with CPU temp , it was already normal.. 
the cpu fan was on adrenaline always.. spinning faster than it should ! 
but after changing the voltage the RPM is around 5800 , decreased by ~500 
 i hope thers no decrease in FPS while gaming !


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Take the cpu to local shop and ask them to apply Thermal paste on the processor



What ? 

Where in Delhi you want him to take his processor to ? 

And I don't think its the right idea at all!!


----------



## papashango_cs (Jun 3, 2011)

guys reply -.-


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2011)

He can apply the TIM himself.


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2011)

papashango_cs said:


> How do i check wether the CPU speed is intact !?
> although, decreasing the CPU voltage has lowerd the RPM by 500 !
> That Much noise is bearable while gaming!
> 
> ...



if you have not played with the FSB or any other cpu/HT etc. related speed setting in the bios then your cpu speed should be intact and from the steps you've taken to reduce the voltage - it looks like your cpu speed is intact, so all games will run without any FPS drop


----------



## papashango_cs (Jun 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> if you have not played with the FSB or any other cpu/HT etc. related speed setting in the bios then your cpu speed should be intact and from the steps you've taken to reduce the voltage - it looks like your cpu speed is intact, so all games will run without any FPS drop



YOu know what ? 
ThanKyou ! 
where do get so much knowledge from !!


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2011)

you're welcome bro


----------



## papashango_cs (Jun 8, 2011)

Now suddenly rpm has increased again..  touches 6300! Even on 1.30 voltage!  Although,  temps are fine!  Im using a software speedfan to control the high rpm.. is it ok for Now??  I keep it below 5800..  ok.?


----------



## asingh (Jun 8, 2011)

Reset your BIOS once. Something has gone wonky again. Fan gradient profile seems to be off.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2011)

also make sure CPU Smart Fan Control is enabled under bios setting.


----------



## papashango_cs (Jun 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> Reset your BIOS once. Something has gone wonky again. Fan gradient profile seems to be off.



Ok.. the thing is,  i got my pc assembled from the shop owner.  He also installed windows in it.. I DON'T KNOW IF HE HAD DONE ANY SETTINGS IN BIOS..  i lack knowledge in this ese things!  Sorry! All I Want To ask is that wil resetting bios do something unusual??  Like i just want it to be working perfect..  i cant do settings!  And if it's safe!  How to reset bio..  is there an option to do this in the bios itself!?


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2011)

resetting bios setting will not do any harm to your PC. Your mobo must have come with a instruction manual - follow that to know how to reset/clear CMOS setting.

There's a simple way to do it though - power off your system and remove the coin sized big battery from the mobo and put it back on after say a minute or two - this will reset your cmos setting.

After doing that the bios will prompt you correct a couple of bios setting - just follow the mobo manual to set them correctly.


----------



## papashango_cs (Jun 9, 2011)

great ! ill Do  it today itself !! thanks


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 1, 2011)

papashango_cs said:


> great ! ill Do  it today itself !! thanks



Did that work mate?


----------

